# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  افضل معهد بالقطيف يدرس لغة انجليزية

## النغم انيني

طبعا مبين من العنوان طلبي لو سمحتو ابي افضل معهد يدرس لغة انجليزية ويكون موجود في القطيف 
طبعا المعهد للبنات

----------


## .+.:*fOxY*:.+.

*صرحة مافي معهد تمام بلقطيف في بره القطييف وخاصة بلخبر*

*وغير شدي خخخ ماانصح الدراسة الانجليزي بلسعودية الناس صارت تدرس انجليزي بره*

*مثل اقرب دولة واحسن دبي واكثر العالم بكندا مثلي*

*وبس*

----------


## النغم انيني

احد ثاني يفيدني  
ومشضكوور على المرور

----------


## .+.:*fOxY*:.+.

*شكلش مصره ع القطيف*

*هو مافي الا معهد الاندلس بنسبة للمعهد*

*وفي ع فكرة امريكيات يدرسو مره مره تمام احسن من المعاهد*

*اصلا مافي معهد بلقطيف للبنات غير الاندلس وهذا الاندلس مره تعبان*

*اذا تبغي شي ثاني بلخدمة*

----------


## رمش السعاده

انا مو من القطيف اسفه وشكرااااا تقبلي مروري

----------


## النغم انيني

طيب برا القطيف ادا ممكن

----------

